# SpecVeezy Ride



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

Tell me what you think


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

omg no you didint

the stockers, keep the stockers

it looks allright, but those rims belong on a SUV, you need some light weigh racing rims. the spec-v is an auto-x machine, 20's dont belong on it


edit:
this looks much better but to each his own


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^I gotta agree.

Nice car, nice shot but the wheels are ...well...not my style. Got any mods?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

dont let these guys get you down. the car looks real nice. very flashy... very very flashy. sleepers go over much better 'round here.


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

Flying V said:


> omg no you didint
> 
> the stockers, keep the stockers
> 
> ...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

> If i want to race ill put the stocks on. I dont like that racing wheel bullshit


this doesnt make sense...

one, i dont race unless its at either a track or on auto-x. 
two, i never said your car looked bad. i said it wasnt my style and i gave you my opinion. this is the internet, and if you dont want peoples opinions dont post. people will say anything on here
three, the car doesnt look all that bad, but its a little flashy for the spec-v. now a darker chrome finish and maybe a drop and your car would look really good.

QUOTE]*it looks allright,* but those rims belong on a SUV, you need some light weigh racing rims. the spec-v is an auto-x machine, 20's dont belong on it
edit:
this looks much better but *to each his own*[/QUOTE]

like i said, i wasnt dissing your car bro


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

-


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

Flying V said:


> this doesnt make sense...
> 
> one, i dont race unless its at either a track or on auto-x.
> two, i never said your car looked bad. i said it wasnt my style and i gave you my opinion. this is the internet, and if you dont want peoples opinions dont post. people will say anything on here
> ...


i only race at the track, thanks for your opinion, and the car is dropped


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea i have to agree loveeee the car but again not a fan of the shoes but then i dont like anything chrome. just screams heavy i think a set of five spoke flat bronze wheels would look awsome but to each his own enjoy :cheers:


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd drive it rim's and all! It look's good even with those rim's but that's my opinion, some like'em some don't.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

tight car yo


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

SpecVeezy said:


> I dont like that racing wheel bullshit, im black we dont like that.


 :thumbdwn: I'm black too...I hate chrome wheels on a Sentra. Dont be stereotypical. And I bet they're heavy as hell too. 
Otherwise, nice car. :cheers:


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

get rid of those 19s, and get some 14s, thats where its at :thumbup: 


(your car looks good at least for a spec v :cheers: )


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

I'm black too. Your car is tight. Props


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm brown D), and that looks nice, lovin' the lip on those wheels.


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

andre said:


> :thumbdwn: I'm black too...I hate chrome wheels on a Sentra. Dont be stereotypical. And I bet they're heavy as hell too.
> Otherwise, nice car. :cheers:


no they are not *heavy*,you wish you where


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

* BLING BLING !!!!!! *

lol

jk ant.. you know me i kid alot. :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

This thread is going downhill FAST! No more B.S. comments or racial crap or the thread is done! This goes for EVERYONE posting in it! READ THE RULES!!!


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> * BLING BLING !!!!!! *
> 
> lol
> 
> jk ant.. you know me i kid alot. :thumbup:


lol


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

nice


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

For my personal taste I don't like them on a Sentra. I think it looks like a Escalade or Hummer rim. But what you like is good.

If your looking for only cosmetics they are cool but not really practical in the racing scene.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

damn I'm late on this thread but Still thats a lot of chrome. I thought they looked better with my fingerprints all over them..... I think they look good that way too!


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

nice car. i must say i've never seen a spec-v quite like it before. +1 for being original.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice but rims are too big


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

That ride is fucking hhhhhawt


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

my friend put chrome rims on his SpecV but they are the Foose Type-S rims which are made of Racing chrome..some new alloy...so they are pretty light..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^they look really good^^^^ but i still will never buy chrome wheels.........one scratch and they look treible


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm not too big on the chrome wheels, but to each his own. As far as them being heavy, they've got to be atleast 25-30 lbs apiece. Other than them, nice ride. What else ya got done to it? Everything but cams and flywheel/clutch leaves alot of possibilites open.


----------



## se-rVspec (Nov 29, 2004)

*meh*

i just got my spec v yesterday, not a fan of the rims but looks very pimp i love black, i had the choice of black or silver. i had to go with the silver since the price was right hah. 

-david


----------

